# 4 weeks, Rooster?



## Marie Mitchell (Apr 16, 2020)

Can anyone please help me figure out if these are roosters? They are 4 weeks old. The white is a lavender Orpington/ white leghorn mix. The black is a Plymouth Rock/ Americana mix. Thank you!


----------



## Marie Mitchell (Apr 16, 2020)

I have 4 others to compare them to if needed


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

At four weeks with that much comb I want to say boys. But you already know I'm wrong more than I'm right with other breeds. 

I should probably keep my fingers still until someone else comes along first to let you know.


----------



## Marie Mitchell (Apr 16, 2020)

The ones that are mixed with leghorn all have almost as big combs but this one is slightly bigger and more pink. The black one that’s a Plymouth Rock mix I have besides this one doesn’t even have a comb but I thinks it’s mixed with a different breed. And it’s black with no brown on it like this one. These are the two I was afraid from the beginning were roosters but I wasn’t sure so your opinion helps a lot to reassure me


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, don't listen to me when it comes to sexing breeds that are not Silkies. I don't want to lead you astray. This is one way for me to learn why I'm wrong or right. 

You know one of the others will pass through and either tell me I'm still an idiot or that I've finally learned something.


----------



## Marie Mitchell (Apr 16, 2020)

Just to be sure. These are the four others that I think are hens... please if I’m wrong let me no. This way you have a better comparison.


----------



## Marie Mitchell (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

My guess is the first one first one more than likely a roo, good comb and already starting to get wattles. The second one maybe, a healthy comb but not much for wattles yet. My barred rock roo came in with both about the same time.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

In your original 2 pictures that you started this thread with, they are both roo's
In the second set of pictures (post #7) 
picture 1 is pullet
picture 2 is roo
picture 3 is roo
picture 4 is pullet


----------



## Marie Mitchell (Apr 16, 2020)

Sylie said:


> In your original 2 pictures that you started this thread with, they are both roo's
> In the second set of pictures (post #7)
> picture 1 is pullet
> picture 2 is roo
> ...


Nooooo!!!! Seriously I have 2 hens? And 4 roosters?! Those are the worst odds ever! I incubated them with the kids! O they are going to be sad to see them leave!


----------



## Marie Mitchell (Apr 16, 2020)

The others have smaller combs and longer tail feathers so I was hoping they were hens


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Want to talk about awful outcomes? Seventeen eggs hatched, fifteen were male. 

But because they were a rare color at the time I could rehome them pretty easily. So, I got lucky in that reguard.


----------



## Marie Mitchell (Apr 16, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Want to talk about awful outcomes? Seventeen eggs hatched, fifteen were male.
> 
> But because they were a rare color at the time I could rehome them pretty easily. So, I got lucky in that reguard.


O my goodness! That's amazing you could rehome them! And wow those were terrible outcomes too! Haha. I'm glad I was a little crazy and decided yesterday to pre order two full breed Plymouth rocks to add Friday morning. We originally wanted 4 but then we were going to keep all of them if no roosters and I was going to add to them haha. Now we will be back to 4 and hopefully the two new chicks will help my kids get over the roosters since the roosters were my kids and their back ups are the other roosters!


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Sadly I’m agreeing with Sylie
The first two (first post) are roosters 
Then
Hen, roo, possibly roo, hen


----------



## Marie Mitchell (Apr 16, 2020)

mitzy123point said:


> Sadly I'm agreeing with Sylie
> The first two (first post) are roosters
> Then
> Hen, roo, possibly roo, hen


Thanks for confirming also! Wow I'm shocked I hatched so many roosters!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I'm sorry about the luck here  I think you're right about the new chickens helping ease the kids, just tell them you are swapping a couple of them out


----------



## Marie Mitchell (Apr 16, 2020)

Sylie said:


> I'm sorry about the luck here  I think you're right about the new chickens helping ease the kids, just tell them you are swapping a couple of them out


Ya sadly I got them ready to get rid of two... but 4?! Haha o boy! This won't be fun at all! Luckily though I already may have found a home for two of them so the kids will be able to see they are going to good homes


----------

